# IBS depression and anxiety



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've had ibs since about August 2012. I go through periods of severe diharrea, severe constipation, and sometimes vomiting. Sometimes I accept the fact this is what I have to put up with and that its not going anywhere, but I'm now at the point where I'm getting angry, anxious and depressed about it. I've already suffered with severe depression and anxiety a year prior to my ibs diagnosis. And basically, with the ibs struggle and personal family issues going on, I just feel incredibly hopeless. I'm on fluoxetine for the depression and amitriptyline to help me sleep. I was also prescribed Mebeverine for the stomach spasms, and laxatives for as and when I need them. I've pretty much figured that the laxatives help for about 2 bowel movements, but at the same time they act way too fast and do not last long enough. My doctors are helping me with the depression but as far as the ibs is concerned they don't really seem to care. Last time I was depressed I was in and out of hospital for being mentally unstable, and countless suicide attempts. I haven't self harmed for a year now, but I'm finding it now an option and I'm feeling suicidal, I just don't know what to do anymore, who to turn to. I just feel hopeless :/.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

I understand completely. I was trying to come off antidepressants when I quit smoking 3 and a half years ago, ever since I can barely eat anything which doesn't give me IBS symptoms.

I wish there was an end to it, with depression and this, the scary part is feeling trapped I think, with no end in sight. Some days are so difficult and I feel it has all taken over my life.

My best recomendation is Mindfulness, it's a really good way of breaking the thought patterns that lead to that trapped place. I can't tell you it will cure you, but it will give you breathing space and at least some control over it.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah, I'd love to quit smoking but the way I see it, I use that as a coping mechanism for stress and depression etc, so basically I don't cut myself, but this is never gonna go away :/. I mean, I try give people advice on the children and teens issues (as I'm only 17) but its like, why am I telling other people what to do when I can't even control myself. I usually talk to a guy I've been friends with for almost 4 years, but he didn't message me back earlier. And I don't like admitting to my boyfriend that I'm suicidal, its like.. how do you tell someone you love that you feel like ending your life? I just hate doing it, and only admit it when I really have to. I'm due to see my counsellor on the 26th but atm, it feels like forever away. I've even considered going to my local hospital and telling them what my intentions are, but that means family and boyfriend would know, so I don't want to. I feel awful for feeling this way again :/. And my mum is suffering with depression too at the moment, so I really don't want to burden anyone I actually know :/.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Welll firstly you can't keep worrying about being a burden, being depressed isn't selfish, it isn't a moral stance, it just is, and blaming yourself for it helps no on, including your family. Ironically, if you do take ownership of your depression, it will help enormously, The only time it becomes a selfish thing is if a person wallows and that clearly is not what you are doing.

Forget about the smoking for now, the first problem is your depression, I suspect most of the other symptoms will improve or even disappear once you get a handle on that.

Are you on any medication? Is there anyone you can talk to about your feelings? Is your GP helpful? If not, go to another. I would suggest telling him/her you are not coping and are having suicidal thoughts, this isn't something you can shrug off. Therapy sounds more appropriate for what you are going through, counsellors are helpful but they are little more than a set of ears. It's a good start though.

I've suffered from depression for 20 years, if you need to talk, inbox me anytime or I can give you my E-mail.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm seeing a counsellor at my doctors at the minute but its not doing much good tbh. At first when I was medicated (list of medication is in my first post that you've responded to) I didn't really feel suicidal but last night I just went into total meltdown and just gave in and asked for more help. And thankyou I think I'll probably take you up on that offer. Hope you're okay ^^.


----------



## jetboy (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah yes, sorry. Well should you wish to talk, I am happy to offer any advice or just listen. It may feel like the lonliest state of mind, but in truth you are far from alone with this.

Me? Not having an easy time of late, but it will pass...... well it bloody better


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thankyou, it means a lot and bless you, if only life was simple!!


----------



## storyofmylife (Jan 26, 2013)

LauLau26 said:


> Hi everyone, I've had ibs since about August 2012. I go through periods of severe diharrea, severe constipation, and sometimes vomiting. Sometimes I accept the fact this is what I have to put up with and that its not going anywhere, but I'm now at the point where I'm getting angry, anxious and depressed about it. I've already suffered with severe depression and anxiety a year prior to my ibs diagnosis. And basically, with the ibs struggle and personal family issues going on, I just feel incredibly hopeless. I'm on fluoxetine for the depression and amitriptyline to help me sleep. I was also prescribed Mebeverine for the stomach spasms, and laxatives for as and when I need them. I've pretty much figured that the laxatives help for about 2 bowel movements, but at the same time they act way too fast and do not last long enough. My doctors are helping me with the depression but as far as the ibs is concerned they don't really seem to care. Last time I was depressed I was in and out of hospital for being mentally unstable, and countless suicide attempts. I haven't self harmed for a year now, but I'm finding it now an option and I'm feeling suicidal, I just don't know what to do anymore, who to turn to. I just feel hopeless :/.


Oh, I feel so bad seeing you in such pain. Hang on.
Is amitriptyline working for you? I might need it too coz my sleep is messed up frequently.


----------



## LauLau26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Thankyou, and yes it is. Just makes me very sleepy. My doctor was hesitant to put me on it because they're addictive but they've helped massively


----------



## jeans (Mar 8, 2013)

hi i have an appoint on the 18th for yet another dr, i cant tollerate any of the medications they give me for acid reflux and depression for more than a few weeks at a time seems like a very dangerous thing to be doing playing guini pig? seems to mess with my head TOO much lol. i have alternating symtoms of constipation diareah and horrible gas which has turned me into a recluse, i have to deal with people at work on a daily basis being cruel and im just like at the end of my rope, i cant go to restaraunts or any event which i am in an enclosed enviroment w/o dirty looks from people, i am also type 1 diabetic and i have endometriosis...all of which i could handle alot better if i wasnt sufferring with IBS as well it complicates everything and makes it much worse. I was hoping to find some answers on this sight... looks like everyone is just as miserable as i am  what is the point? has anyone tried the anibiotic treatment followed by probiotic align? i am going to ask for this when i go on the 18th, so i was wondering if any of you have tried it?


----------

